# maxima issues......please help



## nisakat (Mar 18, 2016)

wife drives 10 miles to work everyday and back....no problems.

if i drive 60-70 miles to city , make 3 or 4 stops then start home after 3 to 4 hours. when i accelerate to get onto interstate the engine just dies , no warning lights .....nothing.
i sit for 3-10 minutes starts right up and drive home ....no issues.

had local mechanic hook up to computer and it shows nothing.

help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Please supply a year and engine for your Maxima.


----------



## nisakat (Mar 18, 2016)

04......not sure about engine


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2004 would have the VQ35DE. Having no trouble codes present doesn't help. Cam position and crank position sensors can fail and can do so in a way that they will fail when hot and start working again when they cool off for a few minutes. One would have to duplicate the problem and do some tests to help track down the problem. When stalled, one can spray carb cleaner into the engine and see if it fires on the carb cleaner; if it does, it would indicate that there is spark present and there is a fuel delivery issue. On the other hand, if it doesn't fire up, it could indicate there is a lack of spark, which would be in line with a possible cam position or crank position sensor.


----------

